# Jameer Nelson



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Is Jameer Nelson your long term answer at the point? Or is the team still looking to get taller at that position?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, he's long term. The guys is an extremely excellent shooter, great passer, and is very clutch.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

yup!! ..otis smith magic general manager already said .."no doubt" about that :banana:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think Jameer would be better utalized in a Vinnie Johnson/Ben Gordon role where he can come in and light it up. I dont think he is a point guard, he is a scorer playin the point position. Im sure the magic fans are gonna disagree and I can understand the opposing view. I just think with Dwight and Darko in the paint and Hedo spotting up, that the team needs a guard to make the pass to the post and allow Dwight and Darko to post up and kick out when the double arrives. Then bring Jameer in to attack the defense. Just my opinion and we all know the saying about opinions....


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Copper said:


> I think Jameer would be better utalized in a Vinnie Johnson/Ben Gordon role where he can come in and light it up. I dont think he is a point guard, he is a scorer playin the point position. Im sure the magic fans are gonna disagree and I can understand the opposing view. I just think with Dwight and Darko in the paint and Hedo spotting up, that the team needs a guard to make the pass to the post and allow Dwight and Darko to post up and kick out when the double arrives. Then bring Jameer in to attack the defense. Just my opinion and we all know the saying about opinions....


That was my opinion last season, and the beginning of this season, but Jameer has really stepped up to lead the team. He passes better than most give him credit for, and his scoring is just too good to keep him on the bench. The other players seem to respond to him very well, and he has really emerged as the leader of this team.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Jameer has been playing out of his miond lately. If he continues this production, I don't see why he couldn't be the long term solution.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I thought a big concern was that he is a defensive liability? Thats what I kept hearing in the summer.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I thought a big concern was that he is a defensive liability? Thats what I kept hearing in the summer.


Yeah, figuratively this makes sense, but the reality is in today's NBA there are ways to get around this through team defense. Also, the amount of pg's with the ability to expose Nelson through posting up is minimal. I think Nelson has developed into a nice young pg who has figured out how to lead this team through scoring and passing and to me this is all you can ask from a lead guard.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> That was my opinion last season, and the beginning of this season, but Jameer has really stepped up to lead the team. He passes better than most give him credit for, and his scoring is just too good to keep him on the bench. The other players seem to respond to him very well, and he has really emerged as the leader of this team.


 Maybe I mis-spoke by saying off the bench, in my opinion he would still get his 34-38 minutes a game. But he would spend most of his time defending the opposing point and playing 2 guard on offense. It would be nice to switch him to the 2 guard completely but his height is an issue on defense. Already teams with bigger guards are taking him to the post and using the advantage. Chauncey would have a field day with him in a playoff series. Not that his D is bad...but at the end of the day a height advantage is still a height advantage.
He makes good passes, but that doesnt mean he should be the point guard. He could continue to make good passes if he were playing the 2 spot. I just think it would better the offense to have a true point running the show and allowing him to score and dish occasionally.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

His defense can be masked with some zoning and Battie, Darko and Dwight's blocking ability. Battie since March has averaged .87 blocks, Darko at 2.17 and Dwight at 1.07.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

PGs being small is a very overrated liability. You rarely ever seen guards posting up at all these days because of the zone defenses. And Jameer can make up for his lack of height with his incredible strength. Plus, compared to other guards in the league Jameer isn't really that short. And for a PG his size he also rebounds the ball pretty well.

I think he is definitely a long-term answer and if Orlando management doesn't see that they are idiots. And you have to factor in that he has a great relationship with Dwight which is very important. 

As was said, Jameer is a much better passer, creator, and leader than he gets credit for. He doesn't force a lot of bad shots and usually when he does force shots he is making them. While Dwight is the cornerstone of the team, Jameer is the leader of the team. He is the guy right now that is stopping runs by other teams and hitting the big shots.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it is amazing for a guy who is suppose to be know as a scorer and not a pass first point guard that he has only shot 20 shots in a game once. Wouldn't a shoot first point gurad have done that atlest more than once by now.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Jameer usually doesn't look for his shot. He typically starts the game getting his teammates involved. Some games he gets up to 5 to 8 assists in the first quarter. Once his teammates are going, Jameer just picks spots when he can get an easy shot. He also typically shoots when the shot clock is low and the Magic have nothing going, or when the Magic haven't scored for a few possessions and need some quick points.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I see no reason not to trust the keys to the Magic's future to him. He is a leader, a winner and damn good PG. He can score and he can pass. Plus the best thing is that he knows when he should do each one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I see no reason not to trust the keys to the Magic's future to him. He is a leader, a winner and damn good PG. He can score and he can pass. Plus the best thing is that he knows when he should do each one.


You're exactly right, and that last sentence is what I like the most about him.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

GM3 said:


> Is Jameer Nelson your long term answer at the point? Or is the team still looking to get taller at that position?


Same question.

It looks to me that he had a bad season but still showed some flashes of what he could do for this team.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope he will be traded to Sixers for Andre Miller, I think it is the only way to get rid of Jameer and bring a true point guard to Orlando...


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

There is no way Jameer is the answer. He's incapable of making a post entry pass and is horrible at running an offense. He's a poor defender too. He's a good shooter though and he would be best utilized as a backup. Orlando would be crazy to re-up him for a sizable amount.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Babir said:


> I hope he will be traded to Sixers for Andre Miller, I think it is the only way to get rid of Jameer and bring a true point guard to Orlando...


Orlando would be so much better if they could get Andre. Would solve the turnover problem and I think he can help Dwight more as well. 
The Orlando gm should ask Billy Knight what he wants for Dre and make the trade.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> There is no way Jameer is the answer. He's incapable of making a post entry pass and is horrible at running an offense. He's a poor defender too. He's a good shooter though and he would be best utilized as a backup. Orlando would be crazy to re-up him for a sizable amount.


I think you're being way too hard on him. He had one bad season. Prior to this year, Jameer as a starter was averaging numbers in the neighborhood of 15-5-5 and regularly shooting right at around 50%. That was during different starting periods throughout the prior two seasons. He's also shown the ability, when he has some confidence, to take over late in games and nearly singlehandedly win games for Orlando with clutch shots.

This year, Jameer was injured early which I think really threw him off. Also, I think Brian Hill tried to rein him in a little too much, sapping his aggressiveness. Thirdly, I think he lost some confidence when early on we were basically going with a 50/50 PG situation with Nelson and Arroyo.

If his contract demands are reasonable and the contract length is reasonable (short as possible), I think Orlando should keep Jameer and give him another season before completely giving up on him. We give up on players way to quickly these days.

IMO Andre Miller would only make the team marginably better. He's a better floor general and passer but he makes an already dreadful outside shooting team even worse. And Miller has a tendency to look fantastic when moved or challenged and then get comfortable and turn into Mr Mediocre.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he is part of the future for sure. He may not control the ball as well as they need him to, and he can't feed Dwight very well either. I do see him as a fairly good defensive player, and a very good scorer. I'd try and get a legit PG, and run Jameer off the bench. Maybe do a 2 point guard line-up.


----------

